# Heads up about another scam



## petsatplay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, 

For anyone setting up a new business and have started to advertise, be very careful about a company claiming to be from a police force trying to sell you advertising in their monthly magazine. Its a scam and has seen a lot of people part with their money for nothing in return. 

Sorry if this has been posted before, but if it helps someone then its done the job.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I posted on here a few month back about this as I had a call from someone claiming to be from the police and I later looked up the number on internet and found it was a scam. Luckily I didn't agree to anything on the phone. I've had a few similar calls since but just don't speak or tell them I'm not interested. 1 woman was very pushy speaking as if I had to pick one of the advertising packages the cheapest being £100 at the end she asked which one I would like as if I'd already agreed to it then sounded disappointed when I said I'd think about it even though I had no intention of having any. The less people to fall for this the better. It is hard enough starting a new business without these stupid idiots ripping people off. Advice to anyone who is unsure neer agree to pay for anything over the phone unless its you who made the phone call and you know exactly what you are paying for and know 100% its genuine. Any caller who phones you wanting you to buy something tell them no or at least you need time to think about it first and check anything you can about them on internet from their phone number or where they claim to be from or what they are offering you.


----------

